# New visitor to our yard



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2016)

We had a wild turkey in our yard today. I have seen them in other areas nearby but never in our yard. He was alone. Maybe he got lost. He sure was noisy though.


----------



## ossian (Jun 17, 2016)

Hahaha........ Lucky you. I had a visitor too today, but it was just a thrush. Lovely bird but pretty common. Except in my garden. I last saw him around this time last year.

Maybe your turkey will bring some friends.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2016)

Or lay eggs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 17, 2016)

You are so lucky! Even seeing bunnies by the pharmacy makes me happy. We have hunter cats in the front yard and dogs in the back. We never see any wildlife unless we have to clean up the remains.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2016)

I've seen several roadrunners lately.  They are fun to watch.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 17, 2016)

I would love to see them for real.


----------



## ossian (Jun 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You are so lucky! Even seeing bunnies by the pharmacy makes me happy. We have hunter cats in the front yard and dogs in the back. We never see any wildlife unless we have to clean up the remains.


Bunnies are fun. I love to see them but sadly they are no longer as common as they used to be where I stay. I have no idea why other than the fact that the buzzard population has risen considerably. Also, sadly, kestrels have declined in numbers as they share the same territory and prey as the buzzards.

Sorry, that was a diversion.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 17, 2016)

That's brilliant! The last visitor of note that we had was a hedgehog. The chi's did not take kindly to the intrusion!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

The last wild visitor of note here was an armadillo.  Talk about prehistoric looking....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Awwwww...that's so nice!  I love seeing wild animals.


----------

